# Calgary South Princess Auto Temporarily Closed



## YYCHM (May 16, 2020)

We recently had a potential COVID-19 exposure at our Calgary South (4143 114 Ave SE) location.

As always, the safety of our Team Members and our Customers is at the heart of all that we do. We will be taking the following steps:


Immediately closed the store for deep cleaning and sanitization, performed by a professional cleaning team.
Working with the local health authority to investigate the Team Member’s recent shifts and direct contacts.
Team Members who may have had direct contact will be directed to self-monitor

To see a full list of procedure we have implemented to ensure the safety of our customer and team members. Click here.

Thank you again for your support and patience as we work through this together. We look forward to providing you with a safe Royal Service experience.


----------



## YYCHM (May 16, 2020)

I'm impressed with their responsible reaction.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 16, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> I'm impressed with their responsible reaction.


Thanks for sharing. Wonder what the definition of "recent" is?


----------



## YYCHM (May 16, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Thanks for sharing. Wonder what the definition of "recent" is?



Dunno.  Guess I'm a little out of the loop on this stuff.  The wife tells me it's nothing new, a few Calgary Coops and Safeways have done the same thing already


----------

